# Looking for artist



## Knwilliams86 (Jul 16, 2016)

I am very new to this, and looking to have an artist work with me on getting an illustration of the furry I have in my head. Willing to pay some sort of fee.


----------



## LindyHop (Jul 16, 2016)

Knwilliams86 said:


> I am very new to this, and looking to have an artist work with me on getting an illustration of the furry I have in my head. Willing to pay some sort of fee.



The proper forum for this is forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions
Be sure to add your budget and a little more description about what youre looking for would help you find the best person. Good luck.


----------



## Knwilliams86 (Jul 16, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> The proper forum for this is forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions
> Be sure to add your budget and a little more description about what youre looking for would help you find the best person. Good luck.




Thank you for telling me. I have no idea what an appropriate budget would be for something like this.


----------



## LindyHop (Jul 16, 2016)

Knwilliams86 said:


> Thank you for telling me. I have no idea what an appropriate budget would be for something like this.



Whatever fits into your personal finances, it has to be at least $5. Just pick an amount your comfortable paying and the artists willing to work for that amount will apply.


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 17, 2016)

I mean I could just do it for free if you would like! I dont consider myself the best artist but it would be a start to get better art for your sona! 
Here are my links for images I have done so you can see what i can do:
Pixilart - Oerpink's Profile
http://oerpink.deviantart.com/
oerpink.newgrounds.com: Oerpink
Userpage of oerpink -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SlushieCafe (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi there! Just stumbled across your post! I have commissions open right now, so I may be of some help. Willing to draw off a well-written description! I hope I have some use to you!
My commission prices: www.furaffinity.net: Commissions are OPEN by SlushieCafe


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

I can do a doodle for super cheap.  But I need details son.


----------



## Zayna (Aug 1, 2016)

I can do a flat-color image that will serve you as a quick reference picture for $25 dollars  as I'm currently in Iron artist thingy 
Something that would look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My gallery for more examples: http://pre08.deviantart.net/56d5/th/pre/i/2016/214/6/1/shogun_by_skrieck-dacdayq.png


----------



## Spacefur4 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd love to work for you!  My deviantart name is Spacefur and here are some links to my art!
sta.sh: Pengu
http://sta.sh/01j9g8y7no5y
http://sta.sh/0194l6a1fmzf
http://sta.sh/0iyt8eek5kh


----------



## redhusky (Sep 13, 2016)

I have my prices and TOS here if you are interested:
http://flyingram.deviantart.com/art/Commission-Guide-339738723


----------



## Spacefur4 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd love to work for you! My deviantart name is Spacefur and here are some links to my art!
http://sta.sh/0iyt8eek5kh
http://sta.sh/02302fphzyiv
http://sta.sh/01j9g8y7no5y
http://sta.sh/0194l6a1fmzf


----------

